# Marvel Vs. Capcom EX



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/marvelvscapcom/status/89482968220962816



> - The announcement is for a "super" version of MvC3, called Marvel vs  Capcom 3 EX. It will be available as a DLC update and as a retail disc  (with limited supplies, mostly distributed via online retailers), as  well as a PC version and an (eventual) Wii U version. Pricing and  release date are still being decided, but the rough release date is Q4  2011.
> - The game will add 10 new characters, and Jill and Shuma will be part  of the update if you don't have them already (they aren't counted  towards the 10 characters).
> - The only two characters I'll tell you about are the ones actually  being announced at Comic-Con, which are Frank West and Cyclops.
> - None of these new characters will be available as separate DLC for "vanilla" MvC3. You have to get the whole pack together.
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a "Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 EX" topic BTW


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2011)

It would be hilarious if some version of Mega Man was not a part of that 10.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2011)

SirRob said:


> It would be hilarious if some version of Mega Man was not a part of that 10.


 No SirRob, It would be hilarious if the ten new characters are shit and Sentinel is still broken.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> No SirRob, It would be hilarious if the ten new characters are shit and Sentinel is still broken.


If Sentinel's not broken, then someone else will be. Capcom does this intentionally you know.


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2011)

Ugh.

*pulls out wallet*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 10, 2011)

eh dark pheonix and wolverine are worse right now. also i think the main problem is xfactor which they kind of need to balance.
but i'm hoping and praying a sengoku basara character comes out, if there is one i will girly scream among other girly things i will do if that comes out....


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 10, 2011)

Fake. The game came out last May; they're not gonna release a "Super" version less than a year later.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> Fake. The game came out last May; they're not gonna release a "Super" version less than a year later.


 this is CAPCOM were talking about though.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> this is CAPCOM were talking about though.



True, but even they waited a while to release Super Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 11, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> Fake. The game came out last May; they're not gonna release a "Super" version less than a year later.



So fake comic con is obviously in on the joke as well
o and if you're too lazy to look 
_11:00-12:00 Marvel vs. Capcomâ€” Fighting fans! Come to this panel to hear the fantastic news about this legendary fighting game franchise straight from producer Ryota Niitsuma. Get an exclusive behind-the-scenes peek as well as a chance to come onstage to showcase your fighting skills against each other for fantastic prizes. Followed by a Q&A session. Room 25ABC _
they're obviously doing something for the game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't wait to hear a terrible remix of this song.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Can't wait to hear a terrible remix of this song.


Not if they do Star Force.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Not if they do Star Force.


 Nobody like Shit Force.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Nobody like Shit Force.


Since when did popularity stop Capcom from putting characters into their games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Since when did popularity stop Capcom from putting characters into their games?


 Why would you want a Mega Man who moans and bitches in every game he's been?

Why?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Since when did popularity stop Capcom from putting characters into their games?


 
at least megaman isn't as obscure as shuma when he was added. until mvc3 i thought shuma was a capcom character. maybe since i was a kid back then and knew nothing of comics he could of been popular for all i know, was he popular? seems like he got the marth treatment before marth got it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why would you want a Mega Man who moans and bitches in every game he's been?
> 
> Why?


To represent a new series.





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> at least megaman isn't as obscure as shuma when he was added. until mvc3 i thought shuma was a capcom character. maybe since i was a kid back then and knew nothing of comics he could of been popular for all i know, was he popular? seems like he got the marth treatment before marth got it.


Except Marth was already a popular character in Japan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> To represent a new series.


 Shit Force is old and dead.


----------



## nfd (Jul 15, 2011)

Sup nerds.

http://thequarterbin.com/2011/07/15...o-get-12-new-characters-in-budget-re-release/
*
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
-*12 new characters


Also, anyone saying Sentinel is still broken, you're dumb.  Like really, really dumb.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2011)

nfd said:


> Also, anyone saying Sentinel is still broken, you're dumb.  Like really, really dumb.


I'm so glad they repaired him!

Haha, get it? Because you said broken and he's a robot? Get it? Huh? You get it? Hahaha! Yeah!

*High fives*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2011)

nfd said:


> http://thequarterbin.com/2011/07/15...o-get-12-new-characters-in-budget-re-release/
> *
> Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
> -*12 new characters


A source outside of Lupinko saying the same thing pretty much.

Kay.


nfd said:


> Also, anyone saying Sentinel is still broken, you're dumb.  Like really, really dumb.


 Yeah a character who has good armor and high offense with good zoning is not broken.

wat.


----------



## nfd (Jul 16, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> A source outside of Lupinko saying the same thing pretty much.
> 
> Kay.
> 
> ...


 
Lemme break it down for you, champ.

Sentinel used to have the highest health in the game, next to Galactus.  No longer. In fact, a few others have more health than him.  Sure he has a good offense, but so do most characters outside of Viewtiful Joe. Plus, Sentinel's hitbox is ginormous. The only real "broken" characters are Dante and Phoenix, and that's because they're insanely overpowered.  Dante because he can do ridiculous combos that are next to infinite and Phoenix because when you get Dark Phoenix with X-factor, you win.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2011)

There are quite a few characters that are better than sentinel, he can get really fucked up by instant overheads and has trouble getting in against certain poeple.

Wolverine has mixups so fast that they are literally impossible to block on reaction which leads to a 50-50 guess right or die that is safe for wolverine and allows him to continue pressure and when he lands a hit he can kill characters easily. also his dive kick is retarded good. Also he has a super that makes him even faster. and he has above average life of the characters generally used.
Magneto has much superior spacing, speed, amazing mixups and pressure, great combos that build their own meter and can end in the dhc glitch which will gaurentee death on anyone in the cast. I think he is the best character in the game excluding phoenix. o yea also Grabbitty Squeghe
Pheonix is not a character, she's a minigame. She is completely different from any normal character to play as and to fight against, the entire fight then revolves around dark pheonix and the prevention of her. Alone she's a great character, with lots of options for staying away and going in if she was a character with normal health and no dark pheonix she would still prolly be top 5 characters. But you can't really use her assists outside of combos for fear of her getting tagged and dieng (won't turn into dark pheonix when killed as an assist) and limits the other characters to not use supers to save for her.
Wesker can play anyone role well. He is fast has good range and damaging. He can be on point and build meter amazingly as well as dish out damage. He can be last and with his low gunshot make most everyone combos better. He has an amazing level 3 super he can easily combo into and his level 1s are bad enough to save meter for other characters but good enough to do damage when needed. In level 3 xfactor; 7 hits, 7 hits is all he can spare and all he needs. also he has a frame 1 command grab 3:
Dante literally has everything in the game except for ryu/akuma's spinny kick move and a counter, but he's more than fine without those. he can do everything and if he touches you it's over if the player knows what they're doing.
Ammy is the opposite of sentinel, small and hard to hit. has an amazing air throw, really good combos, a nice full screen super, can keep out well. Also begin small as fuck is a very hard thing to fight against at times.

These are all characters i think are definitely better than sentinel. However sentinel is still in the top 10 best characters and has one the best versitile assists in the game (sentinel drones), but he does have his flaws.


----------



## nfd (Jul 16, 2011)

Dante's definitely not better than anyone, haha.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't get that comment o.o. 
i do think dante is definitally one of the best but magneto i think is the best character (minigames not included). 
Dante combos are rediculous and he has so many options with his combos that he can pretty much kill whenever he touches in long drawn out and slightly flashy combos that can use his whole rainbow of moves, magneto can do essentially the same thing in 3 or 4 moves, also if magneto combos don't kill he can end them with a DHC glitch to start a brand new unstaled combo with another character, which will kill even thor and hulk.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2011)

i guess this is both a bump and a double post i just wanted to see what characters if any people want to see buffed?
I personally wanna see Morrigann improved, she doesn't really have that good damage at all and her perjectile is a bit meh, along with most all of her moves....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2011)

.... now it's a triple post, but theres a new video showing 4 of the new characters.
[video=youtube;rphhEtWzXfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rphhEtWzXfg&feature=player_embedded[/video]

anyone else actually care?
firebrand is the one that looks most interesting to me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2011)

Capcom: 
Strider Hiryu 
Red Arremer/Firebrand 
Phoenix Wright 
Nemesis 
Frank West 
Vergil 

Marvel: 
Ghost Rider 
Hawkeye 
Iron Fist 
Nova 
Rocket Raccoon 
Dr. Strange 

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2011/jul/20/ultimate-marvel-vs-capcom-3-humongous-character-leaks/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2011)

sweet doctor strange is in (if that leak is right, considering both of the villians from his series are in it and he wasn't it was odd.
phoenix wright is definitally a joke character if he is in it...
rocket racoon would be lulzy fun.


----------



## nfd (Jul 23, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon's a serious character, but it's a shame he got in over Cyclops or Gambit or Venom.

Vergil and Phoenix Wright getting in are pure fan service, so they're going to be awful.  The most disappointing thing is Niitsuma went ahead and said that Megaman X and Gene from God Hand were going to get in, but he took them out so DMC nerds and PW nerds could get their dumb fan service.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Rocket Raccoon


And furries everywhere rejoiced.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2011)

nfd said:


> Rocket Raccoon's a serious character, but it's a shame he got in over Cyclops or Gambit or Venom.
> 
> Vergil and Phoenix Wright getting in are pure fan service, so they're going to be awful.  The most disappointing thing is Niitsuma went ahead and said that Megaman X and Gene from God Hand were going to get in, but he took them out so DMC nerds and PW nerds could get their dumb fan service.



well virgil does have a sword and he his dante's rival so he has to be somewhat competente at fighting so i doubt he would be a joke character, but pheonix wright is totally a joke character. Also look at it this way, instead of having marvel vs capcom 2.5 roster, they're trying to do something new with 10 characters that have never been in any fighting game (though one doesn't really deserve to be in a fighting game). Though i do think capcom chose their characters a bit better than marvel.


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

But I want a 2.5 roster.  2 has a good roster.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2011)

eh i never really played mvc2, and if i want to i will play that game., and i kind of do want to try it out to be honest, but mvc3 is different. :B


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 24, 2011)

WTF is that lawyer gonna do...OBJECTION!!! *has 3 sec to select evidence and throws it at enemy* Or he could summon some of the bosses like Von Karma and have them kick ass!

And mvc2 was awesome! too bad it was like $100 at gamestop (that might have changed by now) If you have a ps3, you could just download it I guess.


----------



## nfd (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I just bought a fully working cabinet of 2 for $125, so uh, your logic.


----------



## nfd (Sep 4, 2011)

so the full roster's been posted on the official site, not like it matters.  The only characters I see being decent are Nova and Iron Fist, maybe strider although he's pure fan service and basically zero 2.0

also nemesis and dr strange gameplay vids have been out some time too, strange looks to be a good keep away, nemesis is just a slightly faster thor


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2011)

And no Mega Man X.....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 4, 2011)

doctor strange seems awesome, and i pray to god pheonix wright is a shitty joke character, cause that's what he is. also i love how nemesis doesn't have a gaurd animation, he just stands there ignoring your hits and not giving a fuck. Also i feel like ammy is going to be a hard hard counter to nemesis soley for the fact nearly nemeisis' entire moveset will whiff on the dog.
I also do like how nearly all my characters are getting buffed (dormammu and doctor doom) and none are getting a terribad nerf (a health nerf doesn't make wesker useless and nothing too big is happening to taskmaster). Also since they are changing the way dante's moves works i may try him out for a dante, taskmaster, virgil "broken swords" team.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i pray to god pheonix wright is a shitty joke character, cause that's what he is.


Rumor is, he's gonna be like Norimaro, a crappy joke character from Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 4, 2011)

good, i would honestly hate for him to be an amazing character. out of a league of gods, mutants, professional fighters a lawyer with no fighting experience being at top would be dumb >.>


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey look it's that guy everyone wants to know about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LILhai7IHI


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hey look it's that guy everyone wants to know about
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LILhai7IHI


That's not Mega Man...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hey look it's that guy everyone wants to know about
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LILhai7IHI



Hey look it's the guy that no one knows about or wants to know about: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qHIpusRAgQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
O nova you poor, poor bastard child.

Also PI you must love the background on this stage.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 14, 2011)

nfd said:


> Vergil and Phoenix Wright getting in are pure fan service, so they're going to be awful.  The most disappointing thing is Niitsuma went ahead and said that Megaman X and Gene from God Hand were going to get in, but he took them out so DMC nerds and PW nerds could get their dumb fan service.



Wait, wait, wait. Vergil was kinda expected to be the MvC3 roster, fan service or not. Capcom, like every other game developing company/publisher will listen to the fans and this is what the rest of the gaming world will get. 

I know I haven't played a lot of God Hand, but I know Gene would have made a better selection, no questions asked. Can you imagine the Nut Buster to all the chicks in the game, if the guys at Capcom put that in? Hilarious.

Phoenix Wright...fighting style is very abnormal. All of his setlist screams Anime, which I have no problem with, but...I don't know. Getting mixed feelings about Wright; will say that his Lv. 3 did make me chuckle. Just give me Frank West in the game and keep his Real Mega Buster super from Tatsunoko (don't judge, feeling lazy to spell this word right) vs. Capcom and that should satisfy some Mega Man fans. 

Geeeeene...the fans don't like you enough...shame =\

Two more character reveal trailers left...see how things will go from there...damn it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm not that interested in how Rocket Raccoon or Frank West play... If i use any of the new characters they will be either hawkeye, ghost rider, or doctor strange. Sides all the characters i normally use are getting buffed anyways  except maybe taskmaster.

Also they trolling so hard with the megaman stuff yet always say he won't be in it X3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2011)

This game is dead to me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 16, 2011)

would you even have used megaman and did you ever even use megaman before?
Edit: also a new mode:

[video=youtube;ZfzBAnk09W0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ZfzBAnk09W0[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 16, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> would you even have used megaman and did you ever even use megaman before?



Yes, Obv.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 16, 2011)

ok, cause most people who say that generally end up not actually using megaman/ use other characters more, cause the odds of sticking to one character odds of sticking to one character in such a big game tends to be hard.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 16, 2011)

Nigga, I auto select Mega Man in all my fights in all the VS games.

ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 16, 2011)

whatever works 
Also will the title ever be changed to ultimate marvel vs capcom 3?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> whatever works
> Also will the title ever be changed to ultimate marvel vs capcom 3?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to miss the original mvc3...
[video=youtube;IbunuekV3lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbunuekV3lQ[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I'm going to miss the original mvc3...


You shouldn't.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2011)

"Sickest thing I've ever seen, also the worst thing I've ever seen in my entire life"
someone doesn't watch videos </3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2011)

You shouldn't even be joking.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2011)

should have seen it live


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> should have seen it live


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if Amaterasu will still be easily spammable, because if she(?) is then I probably won't be getting it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 22, 2011)

her air dash sucks (you can't block while dashing in umvc3) now so it's a lot harder for her to get in since her main way would be air dashes.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2011)

[yt]4hDjttNGgYA[/yt]

fap fap fap


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 2, 2011)

He's so british <3 <3 <3
also frank west is cool, but his drinking seems kind of meh. however outside the drinking he seems pretty good, just gotta watch out for the alcohol. -.-


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also frank west is cool, but his drinking seems kind of meh. however outside the drinking he seems pretty good, just gotta watch out for the alcohol. -.-


Half the time you're using Frank West, you'd be trying to power him up. That doesn't sound pretty good to me. 

Interesting to see that he's not a copypasta of TvC Frank West...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 2, 2011)

well from some of the gameplay things he doesn't seem like a horrible character originally, and though it may take time he would be an amazing character if he gets to level 4.
It's kind of a less radical pheonix wright, badish at first, amazing at the end. Phoenix wright i feel is a bit more radical, kind of bad at first one of if not the best in turnabout mode.


----------



## Vega (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm almost tempted to buy Ultimate vs Capcom 3 JUST because of Rocket Raccoon ("Air Strike Suckas!") but alas, CAPCOM has conned me for the last time with the UMvC3 stunt.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2011)

meh honestly DLC characters and all the stuff being DLC would have cost more, don't see how it's a con :/
If stuff like MW and all that crap can constantly make new games every year or so, so can mvc3, especially since unlike shooters fighting games have a valid reason to be updated and balanced in huge ways.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2011)

Vega said:


> I'm almost tempted to buy Ultimate vs Capcom 3 JUST because of Rocket Raccoon ("Air Strike Suckas!") but alas, CAPCOM has conned me for the last time with the UMvC3 stunt.


*Strider


----------



## Vega (Nov 4, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> meh honestly DLC characters and all the stuff being DLC would have cost more, don't see how it's a con :/
> If stuff like MW and all that crap can constantly make new games every year or so, so can mvc3, especially since unlike shooters fighting games have a valid reason to be updated and balanced in huge ways.



CAPCOM could've did what they did with Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition and have both a disk version and DLC version (Which was $15).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2011)

the chances between the two street fighters aren't as big as the mvc3 ones. There are a lot of fundamental system changes, and more than just some balancing and LOLyun/yang.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 5, 2011)

I said I wasn't going to buy MvC3 until Frank West DLC was released. I'm so glad I actually held off buying it in the blind hope they'd actually release him somewhere down the line. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon is gay, I hope he's shit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you seen his videos? he seems very fast and very good at keepaway, though his damage is kind not the best also his burrow is crazy. Out of the 12 new characters i think nemesis is going to be the worst out of them, super slow, big target, and has no mixups he's like sentinel without the amazing assist or ability to fly.
Also since frank west has a snow leopard outfit i must use him


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Rocket Raccoon is gay


All space furries are gay~~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> All space furries are gay~~


----------

